# Sunday Sail!



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup: I checked mine off the list today! Yaksquatch and I headed out early off Destin. Bait was plentiful, but the surface activity slowed down after 10AM. I spotted one sail showering a bait ball with its sail fully out of the water. Began trolling south and it didn't take long. The fish maybe went 12lbs, but a sailfish is a sailfish. He ate this:









Bottom bite was :thumbdown:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Congrats wish I would've been able to get out this morning


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

PICS PICS PICS tarpon mannnn!!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Pic added!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i hear ya buddy!!! but id say bigger than 12lbsss!! at leastttt 20


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job man! Thats funny, I just started a thread asking about those shimano waxwing lures. My brother just bought like 8 of them and one was that exact one. They are a little pricey but it looks like they are worth it!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice sail


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome catch. I don't know how you do it...Tarpon and now Sail, that's great!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Taylor,

You neglected to mention that this was your first trip with the new yak in the big water. What a way to break it in man!

Alex


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Good job man! It was nice to meet you out there. We stayed out till about 11:00 and had zero bites between the three of us.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a bad way to break my new kayak in at all. I posted that weight when I was half asleep, but the fish was sub 20lbs. 

BlueH20, I wish one of us could have hooked up on that lit up sail. It was a solid fish and was going nuts. Nice to meet you as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish! I wish those little suckers showed up more often over my way.

Didn't have time to come over there this week but am planning on setting aside some time for this next week.


----------

